# Restaurant style whipped butter



## ricklea1953 (May 28, 2006)

Can someone help me with whipped butter. Having a barbecue party with a couple of tri-tip recipes, baked beans and potato salad.

I am also serving warm french rolls and I am looking for some whipped, soft butter like they serve in restaurants. 

Any help would be appreciated. Should I go look for it at my grocery stores or can somebody tell me how to make it.

Thanks


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

Not sure what you are refering to. "whipped butter" in the grocery store is butter that they whip a lot of air into, it turns fluffy, then you pay more for 50% less product (read the label), but hey it is spreadable from the fridge.

In all the catering functions and restaurants I have worked in (granted I don't know all the new trends) what we have done is take plain butter and beat it with a paddle (kitchen aide etc...) until it is soft, or leave it out on the counter until it is soft then put it in the mixer. At this point we would add whatever "flavoring we needed" salt and pepper, shallots, vermouth, lobster roe, wine, herbs, truffles, garlic, edible flowrs, etc........ (the butter needs to be very soft, but not melted, so as to not crush the delicate stuff. Add delicate stuff last. Then we would pipe, or quenelle, or scoop it on to whatever the presentation was. Then hold it at a temperature that would keep the butter spreadable.

Hope one of this helps.


----------



## sweet pea (Feb 5, 2007)

Thats exactly how we do it at my place! Have fun.

Joanna


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Personally, I'm partial to unsalted, quality butter in a small crock, left out at room temperature for a few hours. Soft, but still dense and flavorful.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

I take 90% unsalted butter and 10% good extra virgin olive oil,
allow the butter to soften slightly, combine oil and butter, and 
whip until incorporated with air. A little fresh thyme, a dash of
sugar, and black pepper are nice additions as well. The olive oil
really gives it a nice fresh flavor that goes great bread service.
You can push the envelope with the olive oil by adding more.


----------



## ricklea1953 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks to all who replied. Your ideas were exactly what I was looking for.
Maybe "whipped butter" wasn't the correct term but I didn't know what else to call it. The restaurant stuff is soft, spreadable and tastes great on the bread, whether warm or cold. Spreads like soft margarine and tastes better than butter. By the way, I use unsalted butter for most recipes.

Thanks again for all the help,

Rick


----------



## bigblue250 (Mar 27, 2005)

To add insult to injury, at the CC i use to work at it was throw a case of butter in the Hobart. Turn machine on add as much hot watter as the butter would take and call it a day:crazy:


----------



## greenawalt87 (Jul 26, 2004)

Whip Margerine and add buttermilk and a bit of salt you can not tell the difference


----------

